# Supernatural childbirth testimonies



## ajoke (Oct 2, 2011)

I am currently reading the book Supernatural childbirth by Jackie Mize and would love to build up my faith additionally by reading testimonies. Have you or do you know anyone who through faith conceived, avoided miscarriage, had a healthy child and/or a pain free delivery when conventional medicine said it was impossible? Please come in here and share the testimonies and scriptures with us that we may build up our faith together. I am believing God for a miracle right now and trust Him that I will come back here and share my testimony in a few months.
Gods blessings to you all.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 3, 2011)

Okay, since I've had so many views and no comment, I guess I'll start with a friends testimony. 
My friend O and her husband had been married for 7 years. They had been trying for a baby since day 1 but up until then nothing had happened. She had seen so many doctors, and even many of the specialists in Germany where she lives. She told about how once, she was at a Professors practice, and after looking at her files, he was like, you've been to see Dr. So and so? I am sorry I can't help you. They were at a dead end and only God could help them. And He did. She miraculously had a baby girl- when everyone had told her it was impossible. Not only that, she went on and had three more kids, one boy and three girls. Her oldest two are now in primary school and her youngest will be three next month. In fact, she had her tubes tied after the last baby  
God is still in the business of doing miracles.


----------



## Laela (Oct 3, 2011)

Wonderful testimony... I believe the spririt realm is more real than the physical realm..but that's another thread. 

Don't have a personal testimony or know of someone personally, but I did remember this one woman's testimony. She went through a lot! 
Marcia Stevenson

I am believing God for you for a breakthrough in this area of your life. Stay encouraged and Faithful that He will _deliver _


----------



## crwnandglory (Oct 4, 2011)

I personally do not have the testimony but there have been many great testimonies at my church.  My Bishop's son and daughter in law were newly married in 2009 when their doctor told them that she was barren a few weeks/months later she conceived (naturally).  They now have a healthy, beautiful one year old daughter.  

2010: A woman asked for prayer on behalf of her sister who was 6 months pregnant but was told that the baby died in utero, we prayed as a church and she delivered a healthy child.  

2011: Our bishop was asked to go to the NICU to give the last rites of a newborn baby, the hospital had already advised the mother to make burial arrangements.  We prayed and about 48 hours later the baby was not only living but released from he hospital and is doing well today.  

2011:  Another member was told that she could not conceive and bare anymore children years ago but became pregnant (ended up having to have surgery while pregnant) but still delivered a healthy baby boy.

Wow, sharing this just reminded me how much of a blessing it is to witness God's work and the faith of His children.  Surely, one of the greatest testimonies in this area can be found in the bible, the stories of Sarah, Elizabeth and Mary are amazing testimonies.  God bless you!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 6, 2011)

A friend shared her testimony with me the other day ...she and her husband have been married for 7 years and have been trying to have a baby they've done invitro and a few other procedures that were unsuccesful.


Her doctor told her that she and her husband should consider adoption.
She told the doctors that they would continue to pray and would get back to them this was earlier this year...A few weeks ago she noticed that she had gained some weight and Holy Spirit prompted her that to buy a pregnancy kit, she did and it came back positive. thinking that she may have done something wrong she went to her doctors office their test also came back positive her doctor and nurse were dumbfounded they just closed up her file months before and told her to adopt now she is pregnant...they gave her a scan and the baby's heart beat was steady and loud, the doctors estimate that she is FIVE months pregnant, Hallelujah!

The very next day my friend was walking along fell into a ditch and twisted her ankle thank God she and baby are fine, but that's how the devil works; the good news came and the devil will come to snatch it away from you...

For those of you who are trying continue to trust God he comes throught not always in our timing but he DOES come trough, hold onto what he promised you.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 7, 2011)

I have a IRL BFF and her hubby who were married for years and TTC w/o any success. They prayed for many years. My advice to her was that God would move in his own time. They now have a healthy 4 year old son. He was conceived when they stopped worrying and enjoyed the journeyver18:.

One of my previous co-workers and her husband who happened to meet later in life (over 40) and got married. They wanted a child and tried for several years, in-vitro, Rxs you name it. They too prayed and w/i a short period of time their daughter was conceived and later born. When asked if she used in-vitro her husband jokingly responded he was her turkey baster! He usually follows that up with a loud exclamations of 'Gobble gobble' and then kisses her but you'd have to know them to get_ it_.

There have been countless women/ couples at our church my associate pastor has prayed for followed by the laying on of hands who have conceived after being told they couldn't, never would, were too old, or whatever. 

In addition to that our very own Supergirl has a very inspiring story. I think you can just do a search with her name and her story should populate. She's started a business, married, a mom, an educator, and probably really busy right about now but it is a very special story.

HTH


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 8, 2011)

Awww, thanks P1. 

Ajoke, I read that book. I have no words to describe how it helped me.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you all for the testimonies, keep them coming ladies. Off to search for Supergirls posts......


----------



## ajoke (Oct 8, 2011)

Supergirl, I found many threads with snippets of your testimony. When you have a bit of time, please post your full story here. Pretty please. 

Meanwhile ladies, here is the link to a thread with many testimonies of supernatural childbirth http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=432702

I know our God is able!


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 8, 2011)

will do, might take me a minute though


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't know why I'm reading this thread since I'm not married/dating/anywhere close to motherhood   But I love reading about God's grace and mercy.  Off to find Supergirl 's testimony


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey Ladies,

I was one of those folks that was pretty intimidated at the thought of becoming someone's mother. It seemed like such an enormous responsibility. Hubby and I took our time in deciding to ttc. It was only when I realized that childbearing and childrearing was all about more glory and more kingdom building for God that I finally had peace about having children. 

We started ttc in November 2009. I started to feel symptoms about 3dpo, seriously. I understood that my mind could be playing tricks on me, so I tried not to get too excited, but there did come a point during the two week wait where I realized that I was either pregnant or crazy. As soon as I could test, I did. It was positive. We were thrilled. I took another the next day, positive again. I felt so honored and so special. I was having some pains, but I just thought that was part of being pregnant. I wasn't bleeding, so I thought all was well. We went out to eat a couple of days after the positive test to celebrate, then we were going to drop by our parents' homes and share the exciting news. However, something didn't feel right to me and I told DH I wanted to take another test before we told them. The test was negative. I took  4 tests that night. They were all negative. There are no words to really describe the surreal feeling of losing your baby. I thought I was in a bad dream and would wake up soon. 

The next month, as soon as I recognized ovulation signs, we ttc again. I started feeling symptoms early again and I was excited. I'd read that multiple miscarriages was extremely rare. About 8dpo, I felt a dreadful cramp that reminded me of the pain I'd experienced in the previous pregnancy, and I was afraid that I was losing this one too. I never did get a positive test this time, and my period started as per usual. The only real sign that I had that I was miscarrying again was that the period was very clotted and stringy like the bleeding I'd had with the other miscarriage. When I phoned my doctor, the nurse informed me that I was just having my period. I could tell she thought I was stupid or delusional or both. 

I went to a new doctor and told her all that had happened. She was very reassuring and ordered some testing right away. I went to the lab that day and happily had 12 vials of blood drawn. Two week later, the nurse called and wanted me to make an appointment to come in. I knew they'd found something and I was glad, because I wanted answers. 

It turned out that I had a blood clotting disorder, that only caused a problem during pregnancy but not during "regular life." When pregnant, blood clots would form and make it difficult for any implantation to occur/complete. She told me that in order to stay pregnant next time, I would need to be on an injected blood thinner for the duration of the pregnancy and progesterone for extra insurance. Not a problem, except that she said I wouldn't start the meds until we knew I was pregnant via testing. Knowing how soon I was losing these pregnancies, I felt that would be too late. She told me to take baby aspirin in the meanwhile which would serve as a mild blood thinner. I agreed, but in my gut this plan didn't feel right to me. I felt like I needed to start the prescription meds a few days after ovulation and stop if we found out I wasn't pregnant and then repeat next cycle. 

Third try, we discovered that we could get pregnant super easily. Symptoms showed up early again, yada yada yada. I experienced the cramping again.  My "period" showed on the expected day, and I'd almost convinced myself that I hadn't gotten pregnant on that cycle. After all, I didn't get a positive test this time either. But several hours into my period, I saw the clots and the stringy bleeding again. I wasn't as upset this time, because I felt like I knew what needed to be done. Don't get me wrong. I was upset, but I was hopeful. I went to my doc and told her what happened and told her that I should start the meds a few days after ovulation. I'd scoured the internet in search of women with the blood clotting disorder I had and I found that there were those that started there meds after ovulation rather than after confirming pregnancy. I PMed with one lady on a message board who had been losing her babies as quickly as I was and she'd finally had a baby after starting her meds 3dpo. 

My doc, however, wasn't budging. I could also tell that she wasn't convinced that I'd been pregnant. I cried in her office. I felt stuck. She told me to increase my dose of baby aspirin. That didn't sound right (or safe) to me. She was being conservative about the prescribed blood thinner, because of the risk of over bleeding should I be in an accident or something. I called her the next day asking if she would at least prescribe the progesterone. She said she wanted to refer me to a specialist. She gave me a list of names, but I also already had my own list of names. I made an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist that a co-worker had referred me to. Amazingly, I got in with the RE fairly quickly. Most RE's are super booked, and you wait at least a month or two for your appointment. By my calculation, my appointment was going to end up being 3 dpo. 

We ttc that cycle. I went to the RE, I told him what was going on. I showed him my ovulation charts, at least a year's worth. I showed him my test results that revealed my blood clotting disorder. I told him about my regular ob/gyn's thoughts and opinions. I told him how she'd told me to take extra baby aspirin to which he strongly disapproved. I had not done it anyway. He did a sono that day and it picked up 3 fibroids whereas my regular ob had only found one. He told me they probably wouldn't present a problem, but he recommended that we wait to ttc until we'd gone through the whole battery of testing that they do when you go to an RE. I explained to him that I was 3 dpo, and that we already had ttc that cycle. Truthfully, my early symptoms were already starting too--I didn't tell him that though.

I told him that I strongly felt that I needed my prescription blood thinner and progesterone sooner rather than later and that that was why I'd come to him. I also asked him for a quantitative pregnancy blood test on the first possible day that I could have that done with accurate results, because my home pregnancy tests were not picking up the pregnancies. He agreed to ALL. I started the meds, and at 10dpo I felt a pinching sensation in my uterus and I thought it might be implantation. I went that afternoon and had blood drawn for my quantitative pregnancy test. And that evening, I had a small amount of bleeding, implantation bleeding I suspected. My test results would be ready the next day. I was in Ghengis grill on a Tuesday, picking up a to-go order to take to class with me when my cell phone ring. I recognized the number as the RE's number. It was his nurse, calling to tell me that I was indeed pregnant. I was happy yet scared because of past events. I asked her for the quantity of hormone that the test gave. She told me, and then told me to follow up with my regular ob for additional tests to make sure the number was increasing. I called my regular ob's office, and her nurse spoke to me as if it was "that delusional lady" on the phone. When I told her of my visit to the RE and pregnancy test result, she asked me the date of my last menstrual cycle. I'm pretty sure she didn't believe that I was pregnant. But they got me scheduled for follow up testing. 

When I got home from class that evening, I didn't tell my husband. I just thanked God and prayed and told God I wanted this baby very badly and to please help him or her to get here successfully and safely. 

I wouldn't take a home pregnancy test, because they'd proven painful experiences for me before. So I just relied on those first few blood tests for my results. My numbers were increasing nicely, so much so, that I thought I might be preggers with twins. By Friday, I spoke on the phone personally with my ob who was ready to prescribe the blood thinner for me now that we knew I was pregnant. I told her that the RE had already done so. Her tone changed completely. I don't know if she felt like her professional toes had been stepped on or if it was because her lowly patient (me) had been right and she, with the medical degree, had been wrong, but her attitude came through the phone in an obvious way. I called the RE and asked for a referral for a new ob. He was glad, because he had "concerns" about my ob. 

more...


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 16, 2011)

I finally told hubby about the pregnancy and all was well until one night when I was about 5.5 week along and I felt this cramp in the middle of the night. I got up to see if I was bleeding, and I wasn't but I put on some jeans and shoes and woke my hubby up and told him I'd be back and that I was going to the ER. I was prepared to go alone, but of course he got up to and came. They made me pee on a stick. I had peace and told myself that I would just deal with whatever happens. The test showed a positive, but they also wanted to do a blood test. While waiting for those results, they shipped me off to have a sonogram. I knew it was too early to see a baby or heartbeat, but I was hoping to see a sac, as I'd read that's usually what you see that early. I lied there thinking "Oh well, I got further this time than I ever have." The sonographer inserted the wand, and said she didn't see anything but she also said they usually didn't this early. I was lying there, kind of going into the "acceptance" phase and thinking the positive pee test was because of leftover hormone. She took the wand out and then used the other thingy that they put on your tummy, and she said "I see something." She said "I see your baby. That's early baby right there," and she pointed. It looked like a little jelly bean. She found the heartbeat. No words to describe...

She took me back to my room, and I told my hubby everything--they wouldn't let him go into the sono with me. He started referring to the baby as "jelly bean." Anyway, the cramping I'd had was from a ruptured corpus luteum cyst (the leftover follicle from ovulation). It caused a lot of discomfort and the fluid irritated my stomach lining, and I had a lot of potty time that day but I was happy. I threw up that night for the first time during the pregnancy! It seems like when I would have fearful moments during the pregnancy, I would have to throw up! It was my assurance that I was still pregnant and that all the pregnancy functions were working precisely.

I still had fears throughout the pregnancy, but I also had a deep knowing that everything was going to turn out fine. My new ob was wonderful, super wonderful. He was never annoyed with all of my questions and concerns or all of my internet reading. Turns out, he is very popular among women of color in this city for ob/gyn services. I'd never heard of him, but I had 4 friends during my pregnancy to tell me that he was their doc too. When we showed the in-laws my 7 week sono photos, my MIL saw the docs name on the images and told me he was her doc too! 

I was sick and exhausted the first trimester, as per the textbook. Some days were really hard physically, but being pregnant was so very special. I remember the first time I felt the baby move. Pregnancy is a major miracle. I repeatedly wondered how anyone could be an atheist, especially someone who has ever been pregnant. 

My feeling was that it was a boy, and at 17 weeks we found out that it was, in fact, a boy. It was a very special day. It was hubby's birthday too! I had lots and lots of appointments it seems. I had extra sonograms, some of which I requested. I also went to a maternal fetal medicine specialist. I had several fetal non-stress tests. I never dreaded so many appointments. I appreciated the extra care, caution, and attention and I loved seeing how my little man was doing. 

Because of my meds, my doc wanted to have some control over my labor and delivery. I had an appointment at 38 weeks. It was a Friday, and he told me he'd like for me to come in for induction on Wednesday. We'd discussed it before, but hadn't established a date. It was surreal. I didn't mind. I understood that being on a blood thinner could present timing issues with labor and delivery. On those meds, you can't get an epidural until it is out of your system. The one I was on lasted 24 hours, but doc switched me to the 12 hour one and the plan was to only take the morning dose the day before induction. I was well-informed, because of all of my internet reading, so nothing that he told me really surprised me. I was off work for Christmas vacation, so the induction date was uber perfect. The bags were packed. The car seat was installed. Hubby and I'd made plans for Monday and Tuesday. Late Sunday/early Monday, I felt a small gush. I was sleeping good, so I didn't want to wake up and it was only a small gush. Another small gush. Me=still trying to get my sleep on. If it were something major, the gush would be bigger. And as soon as I thought that the large gush came. 

I woke up the hubby, called the doc, stopped to put on a wig (so I wouldn't look too jacked in the post-delivery pics), and headed to the hospital. The labor and delivery experience was just beautiful. The most discomfort I felt was getting the epidural, which I only had to wait a couple of hours to get because my last dose of blood thinner had been at about 7 the previous evening. I mean the timing was perfect! My doc also got to deliver my baby, because he was the doc from their practice that was on call. I had about a 12 hour labor. I did have pitocin, because when your water breaks they need the baby to come on out or there's risk of infection. He was beautiful. It was too amazing. I didn't have that overwhelming feeling of love that I hear a lot of women speak of. My feelings were more of the "wow" type. 

more...


----------



## Supergirl (Oct 16, 2011)

I'd done all this talk about how I was going to chow down after the birth, but I was so exhausted after the birth and a little nauseous, I didn't care about food. 

I continued my blood thinner 6 weeks post-partum, as that is the protocol for women like me. 

I understand why the devil fights God's people in childbearing. Having a child has shown me God in so many new and different ways. Our understanding of God will never be exhaustive, but this parenting thing has certainly opened up my understanding of Him more. 

I know this post is about the testimony, but I also wanted to share some of the logistics of my issues, because it might help someone out. 

The blood clotting disorder I have is called Protein S deficiency. It can be inherited or acquired. No one in my family (that we know of) has this, so I believe it was acquired. How is this acquired? Birth control pills. I stopped my pills almost 2 years before we ttc, because I didn't like taking hormones daily but apparently this blood clotting disorder is something I'll always have and in order to have a baby I'll have to inject a blood thinner into my stomach from ovulation to 6 weeks post partum. It's well worth it though. When I first started the injections, I would sing the song 'tis so sweet to trust in Jesus, which became my theme song for this trial. That is the song God laid on my heart after the third miscarriage. 

So back to the blood clotting disorder. You know how those bc commercials talk about clotting risks, well they don't tell you it's something you can have even after the pill and that it could affect pregnancies. Most women with this don't find out until they have a late-term still born baby, because of clots in the cord and/or placenta. One blessing for me is that I didn't have to experience this, because my pregnancies were ending early, still hurt, but a stillborn would've hurt much worse I know. I can't prove that bcps brought this on, because if I could I would sue. But from reading other women's stories, and talking to my doc, this is the conclusion I've drawn. 

My theory behind the negative pregnancy tests is that the eggs were attaching to the uterine wall, but not getting in (due to clots) so not enough pregnancy hormone was produced to yield a positive. So then how did I get a positive the first time? In hindsight, I truly believe that the first pregnancy was a twin pregnancy, so there was double the hormone so I got a positive. Looking back, I remember feeling ovulation on both sides that cycle. I also "lost" each baby on different days. I can tell you when it happened with each. It was a sudden, intense, pulsing pain sensation in my uterus. It felt like my uterus was "kicking out" the egg. The second was a few days after the first, and it was on different sides both times. I didn't know my pregnancy was failing. I just thought those sensations were a part of being pregnant. 

If you are desiring to become pregnant, and are doing things decently and in order and seeking God, I pray that you will have the desire of your heart. Motherhood is everything you are thinking that it is and so much more. It is true what the Bible says, children are a blessing from the Lord. God knew what he was doing when He designed the process of human existence. 

Here is what I had to remind myself during my trial: He is worthy to be trusted. 

He is.


----------



## ajoke (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for taking out time to post your powerful testimony Supergirl. Our God is truly worthy of praise.


----------

